# User Name Change



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Just letting everyone know that my user name has been changed from "double d" to "Todd&Regan".....my and my wife's first names. My wife thought my prior user name was too suggestive, even though I didn't have "that" in mind when I created that user name three and half years ago.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I just assumed you were a very well endowed woman. You mean your not?









DAN


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

TwoElkhounds said:


> I just assumed you were a very well endowed woman. You mean your not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are other meanings for the "D" these days. Glad to see a "G" rated name, not that I thought the old name was not "G" rated.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

How did you change your User Name, I have tried and cant find out where or how.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

danny285 said:


> How did you change your User Name, I have tried and cant find out where or how.


rdvholtwood can change your user. Just send him a pm and let him know what you want to change it to.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

TwoElkhounds said:


> I just assumed you were a very well endowed woman. You mean your not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL!!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

danny285 said:


> How did you change your User Name, I have tried and cant find out where or how.


Any of the 3 admins can change your user name.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Question... when a username is changed does that happen globally? Do all previous posts reflect the new name change? ( Sorry I used globally... it too could be a double entendre. )







Crazy English.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Leedek said:


> Question... when a username is changed does that happen globally? Do all previous posts reflect the new name change? ( Sorry I used globally... it too could be a double entendre. )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like all my previous posts have my new user name.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Todd&Regan said:


> Question... when a username is changed does that happen globally? Do all previous posts reflect the new name change? ( Sorry I used globally... it too could be a double entendre. )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like all my previous posts have my new user name.
[/quote]

That is correct you maintain connection to your past even with a name change.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok thanks, I thought I could do it in my profile some how


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

W5CI said:


> Ok thanks, I thought I could do it in my profile some how


Done


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks CamperAndy for changing my Screen Name.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

This is getting confusing. Maybe we should all post our AKAs in the signature block.


----------

